# Coughing/choking sometimes...



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all, 
About 2-3 days ago we noticed Walnut coughing/gagging 4-5 times a day. This is new. He acts the same way when he eats something really quickly and coughs it out. It almost looks like he's going to vomit, but nothing comes out. 

Things that have changed:

- we started him on a raw diet about 2 weeks ago - no issues until about 3 days ago

- we put a dehumidifier in the basement, but it hasn't affected humidity levels on the main floor


We did miscalculate his raw diet blend for the first week and half. We were accidentally give him quite a bit more offal than we should have, so we're wondering if this has something to do with it. 


he's eating fine. 
he's drinking fine
pooping fine. 
we played fetch for 20 minutes last night followed by a 30 minute walk. No issues. 


He woke up twice nights in a row coughing at around 3am...then going back to sleep. 

Any ideas what could be going on? I'm going to see if i can get him to my vet tomorrow for her opinion.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Could be the new diet is causing some acid reflux...but obviously your vet is the way to go.

I have one dog with a sensitive tummy who will occasionally flare up with this and will cough/gag at night--famotidine for a few days helps her, but there are several other possibilities. 

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Time for a trip to the Vet.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Awe poor Walnut not feeling to well! :-(

I would also think about taking him to the vet if these symptoms persist. Is there any snorting or does it just sound like coughing to a dry heave? I know both of my boys snort and gag for air from time to time.

Someone posted up a video of their dog doing this snort/cough/gasp for air, does he do this? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssion/273361-baffled-what-wrong-shadow-2.html


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Could be the new diet is causing some acid reflux...but obviously your vet is the way to go.
> 
> I have one dog with a sensitive tummy who will occasionally flare up with this and will cough/gag at night--famotidine for a few days helps her, but there are several other possibilities.
> 
> Hope he feels better soon.


That's what we thought initially, but I think acid reflux in dogs involves excessive licking of lips. It almost looks/sounds like he's got a hairball stuck in his throat. It's a pretty loud cough/hacking sounds along with the movements a dog would make just before vomiting. 

It's strange that, if it is the food, it started almost 2 weeks after the switch over.





Roushbabe said:


> Awe poor Walnut not feeling to well! :-(
> 
> I would also think about taking him to the vet if these symptoms persist. Is there any snorting or does it just sound like coughing to a dry heave? I know both of my boys snort and gag for air from time to time.
> 
> Someone posted up a video of their dog doing this snort/cough/gasp for air, does he do this? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssion/273361-baffled-what-wrong-shadow-2.html


There is usually no snorting. It sounds like a cough/dry heave with the neck movements from the video you linked to. No vomiting though. 
We thought maybe he's hungry, so we increased his food a tad but no help. He's gained 5lbs since on raw, but doesn't really show it - so i don't think we're under feeding.

He does it randomly throughout the day/night - inside the house and outside. 

We noticed he does it after drinking water as well. 

Poor guys looks miserable when he's coughing/gagging


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Awe poor Walnut not feeling to well! :-(
> 
> I would also think about taking him to the vet if these symptoms persist. Is there any snorting or does it just sound like coughing to a dry heave? I know both of my boys snort and gag for air from time to time.
> 
> Someone posted up a video of their dog doing this snort/cough/gasp for air, does he do this? http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssion/273361-baffled-what-wrong-shadow-2.html


I just read through the entire thread you linked, and I think I think Walnut has the same problem. 

He's had an ear infection for a few days (around 5 days or so...since we we noticed), and we've been using Zymox to cure it and it usually takes about a week to heal up. 

Maybe his ear infection hasn't gotten any better and is working it's way down???

Either way, going to take him to the vet tomorrow so see what's going on. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cough, cough, gag, is the typical symptoms of kennel cough. If he's been around other dogs, boarding, the vet, friends dogs, etc., he could have picked it up. It usually runs it's course in about 10-14 days and most dogs get over it without complications. If it goes on for longer or gets worse, he starts having nasal or eye discharge, you should see the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My thoughts, too.



mylissyk said:


> Cough, cough, gag, is the typical symptoms of kennel cough. If he's been around other dogs, boarding, the vet, friends dogs, etc., he could have picked it up. It usually runs it's course in about 10-14 days and most dogs get over it without complications. If it goes on for longer or gets worse, he starts having nasal or eye discharge, you should see the vet.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sounds like KC to me. Glad you are going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> Hi all,
> About 2-3 days ago we noticed Walnut coughing/gagging 4-5 times a day. This is new. He acts the same way when he eats something really quickly and coughs it out. It almost looks like he's going to vomit, but nothing comes out.


Years ago our family vet told me...just as an aside... that this could be a symptom of an abdominal tumor. It didn't mean anything at the time, but months later my Charlie began to gag like this. Thanks to that warning, I had an abdominal ultrasound done. It showed that my boy had a tumor on his spleen and he had surgery the next day. Luckily for us, the tumor was benign and Charlie lived another 6 years...to the age of 13. Had it not been for that warning, my boy might have died of a ruptured spleen.

Best of luck to you and Walnut.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments and suggestions. 

He hasn't really been around many dogs lately and the coughing doesn't happen often. For example, yesterday he coughed/hacked only 2 times.

We have an appointment at 6pm with our new vet (meet and greet + checking to see what's wrong). I'll post back here.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping the vet can shed some light on what is wrong. Keeping everything crossed for you, will check back later for an update!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news yet from the vet?


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all, 
sorry for the late reply. We took Walnut to our new vet for meet & greet, and to get his cough check out. 

Of course he didn't cough once while we were there, but the vet was sure it was a case of kennel cough. 

He is no longer coughing and back normal. They also checked/cleared the anal sacs while we were there. His ear infection is also gone, and the vet said to continue using Zymox if it is working. 

The poor guy was so scared he was trying to hind behind my legs. He hates his ears being touched from multiple ear infections. 

Trimming around his ears seems to be the only thing that helps. 

Anyway, we're just really happy he's back to normal. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He sounds like an awfully good boy to cooperate with a new vet, especially with those sensitive ears. What a sweetie.

Thanks for the update--very glad to hear that he's feeling better!


----------

